# Finally - Obi has a diagnosis



## Jedicrazy

OMG what a horrendous couple of days! First of all, let me start by saying a huge thank you to you all for your messages of support. They really were appreciated although I had to stop reading them at one point as they kept making me cry... I really was very frightened that I was going to loose Obi. 

Finally, after waiting by the phone all day, Obi has been diagnosed, he does have Meningitis. They strongly suspected this (as did I) when they admitted him last night and it is has been confirmed by the results of the spinal tap. Obi is now in recovery after his general anesthetic today. There are several types of Meningitis and they believe he has Steroid Responsive Meningitis (SRM). This is awful but also a huge relief as this type responds to treatment whereas other forms can be fatal. At the moment they do not believe there has been any lasting damage to his brain, spine or eyesight which is a massive relief. There is no known cause for SRM. The treatment is steroids and Obi has been given a high dose and they will assess how he responds to this overnight. If successful then we have a plan to treat him. His pain is also being managed.

His prognosis from RVC is, that with 4-6months of high dosage steroid treatment (assuming he responds to this) , he should make a good recovery. There is a 25%-30% of a relapse. When he has recovered enough the goal will then be to slowly wean him off the steroids and allow his immune system to function as it should. I guess I/they will know more in time. I have read various accounts of SRM online and some stories talk about dogs never making a full recovery or with a poor quality of mobility and life and others saying a full recovery was achieved within 6 months. So it’s hard to know what to believe? I’m going to be as optimistic as possible! I am only just looking in to the after care and there will be a fair amount of it. He will suffer from side effects of the steroids, notably – excessive urination and weight gain. If anyone has any experience of caring for a dog on steroids then please do let me know as I would like to prepare as much as I can. 

This has all been such a shock and has happened so fast. His condition kept deteriorating steadily over the three days and I could see that the treatment that my local vet administered wasn’t having the slightest impact. He was so disorientated and in such a lot of pain, it was agonising to watch and I felt utterly helpless. On Tuesday morning when my Vet said he had a fever I started researching his symptoms as I thought it odd that he would happen to have a neck injury at the same time as getting an infection/fever. I came across Meningitis and mentioned it to my Vet. He was quite dismissive and said it was highly unlikely as it is “quite uncommon” but he couldn’t tell me what was causing the infection/fever from the blood results! His plan was to just keep administering antibiotics and anti-inflammatory and rest Obi. By Tuesday night I could see his eyes were closing up and were very infected and I insisted that the Vet carry out tests to rule out Meningitis. It was at this point that he advised Obi needed to see specialists and was transferred to RVC. 

The scary thing is that this came out of the blue with no obvious cause and Obi could well have been suffering for much longer and sustained permanent damage. This condition often goes undiagnosed or misdiagnosed as slipped disc etc. Steroids are the only effective treatment for SRM. So please, please be very aware of the symptoms* incase this ever happens to your dog. Early intervention gives the best prognosis. 

I am very thankful to the staff at RVC and can’t wait to get Obi home. Depending in how he responds to the steroids I hope to have him home in the next couple of days and I can visit him tomorrow. Obviously things will be a bit different around here for a while but hopefully he will make a good recovery and be back to his normal, bouncy self. 

One final thing, if you have not yet sorted out Pet Insurance then PLEASE make sure you do. Obi’s Vet bills are already over £3000 and climbing. Fortunately I have good cover so I didn’t need to worry about this element. 


Much love and thanks
Clare & Obi
xxx

*Steroid Responsive Meningitis Symptoms

Hyper reaction to touch, particularly the neck/top of spine area
Movement of head up/down and side to side causes pain
Fever
Lethargic behaviour
Strange gait when walking and standing motionless with arched back
Reluctance to negotiate steps
Reluctance to eat/drink if needing to bend neck down to bowl
Shaking/panting


----------



## flounder_1

Oh Clare I'm so relieved to hear that little Obi is hopefully on the right road to recovery. I couldn't stop thinking about you both all day. I nearly texted you loads of times. We really all do send our love and positive vibes that Obi will make a full recovery. He's so lucky to have such a loving and strong mummy!!! Please, please keep us updated on how he's doing as we are all worrying so much! Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Sezra

Oh Clare, how incredibly scary and upsetting for you. I can only imagine how you must be feeling but thank goodness he has now been diagnosed and that it the form that can be treated. I will keep everything crossed that the steroids start to have an effect soon and that you can bring him home as soon as possible. xxx


----------



## caradunne

Thank goodness for this news you must be in shock but at least you know what you are dealing with and as you say you must be optimistic. Clearly you are a sensible intelligent person and he has the greatest hope of a full recovery being cared for by someone like you. I wish I lived closer and could offer some help. Do you work? Will you be able to manage the 24/7 care he will need for a while. I am sure there are people who could help you. Keep being brave. Loads of love from Cara and Izzy xxx


----------



## embee

Obi is clearly a fighter and with your love and care I'm sure he will do well. Without you research and dedication looks like the outcome would have been very different. Thank you for posting all the details so we are all more aware of SRM and know what signs to look out for. Lots of hugs and remember to take care of yourself as well as the children and Obi xxxxx


----------



## wilfiboy

I can only reiterate what people have already put... we all wish we lived nearer and could offer some help and support but please ask if there is anything you think we can do.For now continuing to send love,hugs and the bestest of wishes to you all, hope you have a good nights sleep and positive news in the morning x xx x x x x


----------



## MillieDog

So good to hear from you Clare. Like everyone else, have been thinking about you and Obi. I didn't sleep well last night, kept thinking about poor Obi.

So glad you have a diagnosis. At least now Obi can be treated accordingly.

Take care, you're doing a brilliant job and a wonderful mummy to Obi. :hug: x :hug: x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Thanks for the update Clare. Ditto all of the above posts. Lots and lots of love from us. Although we may not be close enough to offer physical help I hope you will find the forum a therapeutic place to ask, vent and celebrate. Obi is young, fit and strong and he has the very best dedicated mummy too!

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

I can only echo what others have already said Clare. We are also thinking of you, and sending :hug: to you and Obi.


----------



## Hfd

Again I echo what others have said. Best of luck to you and Obi and hope he makes a full recovery soon.
Thank you so much for posting the symptoms so that we can all be aware.
x


----------



## JoJo

Clare you have been on my mind all day... 

Pleased to hear Obi will be home in a few days time and he is being treated ... I am still in shock about it all to be honest .. xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

So glad they can finally begin to help Obi and that he can get home to you asap, give him a big ILMC cuddle from all of us tomorrow when you can visit and I hope Clare that you can begin to worry slightly less. I know his recovery could be a long one but he is a lovely little dog and an absolute credit to you and if anyone can do it it is you two!!!
He stole our hearts in the one day he came to visit, so I can only really guess how awful this has been for you. Be strong little Obi, it looks like the force is with you xxx


----------



## Julie Clark

My fingers are crossed for Obi to be his normal self very quickly, and for this awful chapter of his life to be firmly behind you both. It sounds like you have done an amazing job for Obi, getting him the care he needed. 
Hugs and best wishes, from our house to yours. x


----------



## Tressa

Ditto to absolutely everything that the others have said. Big Hugs!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Poor Obi, how upsetting to hear  I hope the steroids work quick & he can come home and recover  how old is he? Good luck to Obi & best wishes!


----------



## dogtastic

Hi Clare

I've been thinking so much of you all day and hoping for a positive update. Well done to you for pushing when the vet's treatment wasn't working - what a fab mummy you are. Hope Obi responds well to the steroids and so lovely you will see him tomorrow for a visit.

Lots of love to you and your family - what an unimaginable time you've all gone through. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## lola24

Please to hear he is hopefully on the mend, with regards to the steroids they will make him want to eat and drink more, hence the weight gain and increased urination. The drinking you can't do an awful lot about but monitor his weight and food intake and you should be able to keep him as slim as possible. The vets at the RVC will wean him down dosage -wise as soon as they feel he is able to do so which will help to reduce the side-effects.


----------



## Nadhak

Clare
Thank you for taking the time to update us all - It sounds like I am not the only one with Obi on my mind all day.

As said before - we are here for you and your dedication to finding the cause of his problems is inspirational. If anything good can come of it, you have shown us to persevere and make sure our cockapoos get the right treatment.

Wishing you and Obi strength for the long path ahead.

Much love to you both x


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Clare again!!! I don't want to text you again as you must be knackered and sick of me but I have found this place in St Albans!!!!!!!! Swimming will definately help Obi's recovery, eventually obviously. http://www.hydrofordogs.co.uk/ it says reclaimable against pet insurance so definately woth a look x


----------



## EG1

What a relief to have a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. Obi's a lucky boy to have such a great mum. Take care, love to you both. xxx


----------



## sarahjo

Oh my goodness!!! What a terrible time  Hope that Obi will improve quickly, it must have broke your heart to see him so ill?!!!

Our thoughts are with you for a fast recovery xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl

So sorry to hear Obi is poorly and really hope he makes a speedy recovery - What a terrible worry for you. Thoughts are with you all.xxx


----------



## Dylansmum

There's not much more I can add. You can see how upset we've all been and how we are all sending love and positive vibes to help obi in his recovery. Hope you have him home soon and I'm sure your love and care will help him back to health xx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Harri and I also ditto the above posts. We are totally shocked at the news but glad he has been diagnosed and has a treatment plan.

Dave


----------



## lady amanda

Everyone has already said all i could and more, I am so pleased that your perserverence and research is what has gotten Obi to now be on the right road....now Obi please be a good little Jedi and get better...lots of hugs, love and puppy kisses to you and the entire family


----------



## mrsmac

glad Obi is is now getting the treatment he needs. Well done Clare for being so strong and not just settling for your vets opinion . i've been thinking about you both all day. :hug: :hug:


----------



## mariag

What a horrific time you & Obi are having Clare. Sending huge {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to you both. XXX


----------



## jools

Really sorry to hear ur news Clare ............. hope obi makes a quick recovery ........ loadsa hugs to you both j xxxxxx


----------



## Mogdog

Just want to echo all the thoughts above. You and Obi have been on my mind today. Thank goodness you now know what he has and how to treat it ... hope he makes a quick and full recovery. Lots of love to you, Sue xxxxxx


----------



## PipE

So, so pleased to hear that Obi is heading in the right direction. I hope he's soon back to his lovely normal ways. X


----------



## pixie

Thank goodness for your intuition Clare and that you looked up his symptoms!You are clearly a fantastic mummy to little Obi So glad you have found out what is wrong and may the force be with you all and Obi.....he is on the road to recovery now bless him,so pleased to hear that...big huggles,Becky and Pixie xxx


----------



## strof51

I just wish for Obi's speedy recovery.


----------



## M&M's mummy

Lots of healing vibes coming Obi's way xx


----------



## Salfordnurse

Only just read this thread, as I've been on and off the site the last few days, I had no idea Obi was poorly. I was nearly in tears reading your first post. Hope Obi is back to his old self soon

Simon and Poppy xx


----------



## Laney

Sounds like Obi's clever mummy may have saved his life. I've been thinking of you all day & didn't want to go to bed without any news so big thanks for taking the time to update. You must be emotionally wrung out. So happy you can see him tomorrow. Keep being strong. Praying that the steroids work well and quickly and that Obi makes a full recovery. Best wishes to all of you....you're doing an amazing job. xx :hug: xx


----------



## DONNA

:hug::kiss: too you both dx


----------



## Turi

Hi Clare, 

What a nightmare you're had - Marcus and I both send our love and are keeping everything crossed. 

Turi x


----------



## Sarette

So pleased they have found a diagnosis and that Obi is being treated accordingly. Well done Claire for staying strong and getting him seen to. I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery, please do keep us updated as we have all been so worried.

Lots of hugs

Sarah & Max xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Thank you so much for posting such a detailed update. We're so pleased that you have a diagnosis and treatment plan. Good on you for being assertive. We wish Obi every good response and hope he continues to steadily recover.

It sent a shiver down my spine to hear his symptoms as they sounded very similar to the poorly puppies that we lost. We haven't had post mortem results yet but Meningitis is suspected. I don't think that they would have survived the steroid treatment and would never have been viable to be re-homed. The scary bit is that there is no known cause......that's a very vulnerable position to be in.

I'm posting new video of the pups on our website today.

Biggest hugs to you and Obi. Julia and Stephen xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Ah thank you everyone. I was definitely in shock yesterday and once I sat down and started crying I just couldn't stop.  I then did the shool run this morning and everyone was asking after Obi and I started again! 

I'm still waiting for an update this morning on how he has responded to the steroids. I don't want to badger them because I know they are very busy and dealing with emergency cases all day long but if they don't call soon I might just have to call! 

I said yesterday that I'm trying to remain positive but I have been doing a lot of reading up on real life cases of SRM and I have to say that I'm scared. The prognosis that RVC gave doesn't seem to match the real life experiences I've read through. A higher % of dogs are relapsing and of course the longer they stay on the steroids to keep the SRM at bay the more risk of long damage caused by the steroids keeping the immune system from working. I'm desperately searching for positive cases. The other main worry I have is that a lot of cases explained how the steroids make the dog depressed and aggressive. I will be utterly devasted if this changes Obi's temperament. I can't take the risk with two young children at home. We will see, I have to wait and watch. 




caradunne said:


> Do you work? Loads of love from Cara and Izzy xxx


Luckily Cara I am full time at home so I can give him all the care and attention he needs/or wants. 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> how old is he?


He's 6 months old. Apparently the most common time for this to strike is between 4 months and 2 years but it can happen at any time. 



lola24 said:


> Please to hear he is hopefully on the mend, with regards to the steroids they will make him want to eat and drink more, hence the weight gain and increased urination. The drinking you can't do an awful lot about but monitor his weight and food intake and you should be able to keep him as slim as possible. The vets at the RVC will wean him down dosage -wise as soon as they feel he is able to do so which will help to reduce the side-effects.


Thanks for the this info, it sounds like you've had experience of this??? 



wellerfeller said:


> Swimming will definately help Obi's recovery, eventually obviously. http://www.hydrofordogs.co.uk/ it says reclaimable against pet insurance so definately woth a look x


Thanks so much Karen! I'm going to ask the RVC vet about swimming therapy today and I will definitely look in to this. You are a star! 



Jukee Doodles said:


> It sent a shiver down my spine to hear his symptoms as they sounded very similar to the poorly puppies that we lost. Julia and Stephen xxxx


I was wondering if you had heard anything back yet. Absolutely awful isn't it. I'm going to wait for your video and have a look to cheer myself up. 


Thanks everyone
Clare & Obi
x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Clare, it may be worth looking into complementary medicines too - homeopathy is really effective with animals, and may help with side effects like depression, it should also be covered on insurance.
I can only try to imagine what you're going through, please take good care of yourself, as well as Obi and your family. You are an amazing woman, continue to trust your judgement and take the course of action you know to be right for the well being of all you :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy

RVC just called. His fever has come down and there is no adverse reaction to the steroids but no marked improvement yet. He is still on pain relief so he is comfortable. They have said he is too unwell for me to visit  and will be too distressing for him and that will call me later today with an update on how the steroids are working. 

Clare
x


----------



## flounder_1

Oh Clare - how sad for you both that he's not up for visitors yet  I bet you were looking forward to seeing him again. You are so often in my thoughts and thank you for updating us on how Obi's getting on. Big big hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MillieDog

I'm glad the fever has come down and the steroids are doing there job. Shame you can't do and visit, but at least its for the right reasons.   

Sit tight, all will come good in the end :hug:


----------



## sharplesfamily

Clare I still can't believe I saw him on Sunday and yet now he's too poorly for you to visit? It is totally shocking and I'm so so sorry you're going through all this. I've been thinking about you all morning. 

Take care of yourself, keep busy and be strong.

We are all here for you.

Harri xxx


----------



## Tressa

Thinking of you and Obi.


----------



## wellerfeller

Clare what a sad week it has been I suppose less than 24 hours is a bit soon to be showing any marked improvement with the steroids and guess the next couple of days will tell more. Try not to think about the awful stories there are out there and think of Obi as an individual case, lots and lots of positive thoughts and be proud of yourself for always doing the best by Obi. I know you will continue to do that for Obi and your family. Just think of tomorrow and your hopeful visit, one day at a time. Try and deal with each and every little bit of news as it happens and not too much about the long term.......just for nowxx


----------



## Nadhak

Come on Obi - lots of positive thoughts should be spurring you on!
Clare and family {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}
Just cannot get you all out of my mind x


----------



## lady amanda

Thinking about you guys alot, 
I hope the steroids kick in soon, if it is anything like when humans take them...which I have had to for pneumonia, then it does take 3-5 days for them to kick in. Heres hoping they work faster for little Obi


----------



## Pauly

Hi Clare, 

I can honestly say i have never been so concerned and worried about a family and a dog that i have never even met! We have never even spoke on the forum i dont think and yet i've honestly been worried sick! These Cockapoos really get into our hearts dont they!

Anyway im glad that the news has been as positive as can be and that there is now a plan in place to get things back on track. Its a case of taking it one day at a time, safe in the knowledge that all those days are adding up and that treatment is underway. No point thinking too much about what may be. 

You have done everything right and have taught us all something in the process which we are very thankful for.

ps. Dont worry too much about what you read on websites, if i took notice of everything i've read online i'd be a nervous wreck! Each case can be totally different and not everyone posts their experiences on websites.

Try and keep your chin up! 

Paul, Sarah and Tilly. x


----------



## Mogdog

Thanks for the update Clare. I rushed to my computer after work today hoping for some good news about Obi. We are all thinking about you and him, willing him to get better. One day at a time ... do keep us posted. 

Take care x


----------



## mandym

Claire what a horrible experience,am keeping everything crossed little obi will make a full recovery. One of kenyas pups had menengitis before he was a year old,ollie is now in perfect health,i just bumped in to him at a local dog show recently,am sure obi will be back to his old self in no time at all xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

mandym said:


> Claire what a horrible experience,am keeping everything crossed little obi will make a full recovery. One of kenyas pups had menengitis before he was a year old,ollie is now in perfect health,i just bumped in to him at a local dog show recently,am sure obi will be back to his old self in no time at all xxx


Thank you Mandy this is just the story that Clare needs to hear at the moment


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks Mandy, good to hear such a positive outcome


----------



## tessybear

Another one here who rushed to the computer after work to find out about Obi. We can all put ourselves in your position and imagine exactly what you are going through. Hopefully it won't be long before dear Obi is himself again at another 'poo meet'. xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

:cry2:I love my cockapoo ... and I love my cockapoo forum and all my cockapoo friends :cry2::love-eyes:


----------



## Jedicrazy

mandym said:


> Claire what a horrible experience,am keeping everything crossed little obi will make a full recovery. One of kenyas pups had menengitis before he was a year old,ollie is now in perfect health,i just bumped in to him at a local dog show recently,am sure obi will be back to his old self in no time at all xxx


Mandy that's the best news! 
I've had such a down day and I really needed to hear a positive story! How old is Ollie now? How severe was the episode? 

Still waiting for another update from the RVC on how the steroids are working. 

Clare
x


----------



## Jedicrazy

wilfiboy said:


> :cry2:I love my cockapoo ... and I love my cockapoo forum and all my cockapoo friends :cry2::love-eyes:


You guys are THE BEST! :first: Only you folks here on the forum could understand just how upsetting this has all been. I'm sure some of my non-doggie friends think I'm just over reacting and I know they are thinking "it's just a dog" . Not their fault I guess and their loss for never knowing what it is to have a true and loyal friend! :ilmc: 

Clare
x


----------



## lady amanda

we all sure do understand, and s many positive thoughts are being sent to you and your family and especially Obi!
Please update us when you hear


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Of course we understand! I don't know what i'd do anymore without Izzie  we've had her 10 months & i'm not sure how we ever lived without her!

Hope Obi is recovering


----------



## embee

He's resting, pain free and on meds so he now just needs time and all of us collectively willing him on and, believe me, we all are..................


----------



## wilfiboy

Dont start me off again x x x


----------



## embee

We all know exactly how you are feeling and we are collectively willing little Obi on...


----------



## wellerfeller

http://www.perdack.co.uk/molesend/SRM.html
This is an article all about SRM and definately worth reading, it does say that relapses are quickley treated so I found some good news it it. Not all as gloomy as I thought xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks Karen, that is interesting and as you say, encouraging


----------



## curt3007

Aw massive love and hugs to you and Obi:hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy

*Good news!!*

I've just had an update from RVC and Obi is responding to the steroids!!!

Late this afternoon he managed to get up and walk around a little and he even wagged his tail! The staff were surprised by the tail wag but they obviously don't know Cockapoos that well! 

He still yelps when touched but she said this will improve as the steroids continue to work, plus he is still on pain relief. They are going to review him tomorrow afternoon and have mentioned a possible discharge over the weekend if all continues to go well. 

Thanks for your continued support. I am overwhelmed by it and Obi, the kids and I send our love to you all. 


I am having a glass of wine tonight!! 

Clare
x


----------



## Tressa

I am raising a glass right now, Clare - to his continued improvement! Here's health!


----------



## wellerfeller

Yay Yay Yayarty:arty::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo: Obi you are a star!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy the wine Clare boy you have earned it xxx


----------



## Fifi

Hi Clare, glad to hear that Obi is continuing to recover, I like many others have been thinking of him and you constantly.

There was an article in September's issue of "your dog" magazine about an eleven year old Yorkie who suffered from eosinophillic meningoencephalitis which was treated with steroids, it mentions some of the ongoing issues, I'd be please to scan and email it to you if you are interested.


----------



## Jedicrazy

wellerfeller said:


> http://www.perdack.co.uk/molesend/SRM.html
> This is an article all about SRM and definately worth reading, it does say that relapses are quickley treated so I found some good news it it. Not all as gloomy as I thought xx


Karen, this supports what I was saying about Obi's reaction to his vaccinations. He was quite ill after both sets and yelped when touched for a good 24hours after each. In fact my very first post on this forum whilst saying Hello was about Obi yelping when picked up after his vac. 

I am definitely going to contact his breeder and let her know about this. I would very interested to know if any of his litter mates have suffered from SRM.

Clare
x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Fifi said:


> I'd be please to scan and email it to you if you are interested.


That would be great, thank you! I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Yay Obi  arty: :star:
:congrats:
For getting discharged soon :best_wishes:


----------



## wellerfeller

I know Clare there is also a survey you can complete at the bottom of that article as I think they are trying to gather information about cases of SRM.
Dr Cathryn Mellersh, at the AHT animal health trust is heading research into the genetics of this condition and think they need more First hand experiences to be reported to them, to discover which other breeds other than Beagles it occurs in. It definately sounds like a genetic or congenital defect rather than virus or anything. When Obi is home SRM will become your project! 
So Happy about Obi's improvement, you must be chuffed!


----------



## lady amanda

:congrats: I am just so happy that the steroids are working!!! Way to go Obi!!! you are totally a Master Jedi! I wish for his continued recovery!!! and you soooooo deserve not just a glass of wine but an entire bottle!! enjoy!!


----------



## Pauly

Fantastic news that Obi wagged his tail, thats so nice to hear. They really do love to wag don't they! 

I'm really happy for you that he has started responding to the treatment, and each minute that passes he's getting a little bit better!


----------



## Sarette

The Force is strong in this one!! Go Obi go!! xxx


----------



## JoJo

Oh Clare .. I had tears in my eyes when I read Obi was tail wagging .. you show them Obi  

I don’t drink (only tea and coca-cola) but I may have a large one when you tell us he is home .... 

Ken came home from work and said 'have you been on the forum JoJo, how is Obi doing? .. you are in all our thoughts ...


----------



## Carol

Oh that is such good news, i'm so relieved and happy for you  It brought tears to my eyes to hear little Obi wagged his tail - he's still showing his cockapoo spirit even when he is so poorly - bless little Obi and enjoy that wine!  xx


----------



## Carol

oops! must have been posting at the same time JoJo - but we had the same thoughts! xx


----------



## flounder_1

Fantastic news Clare. What more can I say!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Wow what fabulous news! Come on Obi you can do it!! All your little cockapoo friends are dying to play with you again. Keep responding to the treatment like you are.. We are all routing for you.

Clare - I hope you get a little more sleep tonight. Here's to another day of improvement tomorrow. 

Harri xxx


----------



## Mogdog

The waggy tail brought a tear to my eye too .... let's hope its the first of many more wags! Wishing little Obi a steady recovery.  xx


----------



## MillieDog

Good news Clare. Lovely to hear he still has his cockapoo spirit. Beautiful Obi.

Enjoy your well earned glass of wine


----------



## ali-s.j.

that is such good news Clare, what a wee trooper Obi is.
Look forward to another happy update tomorrow, sleep well tonight :hug:


----------



## Missgvus

So glad to hear Obi is responding to his medicine. The wagging tail tale has really made me smile what a plucky and brave little lad he is. Go for it Obi! our hopes are with you xx


----------



## Sezra

That is fabulous news Clare! Well done Obi. Hoping he gets home at the weekend. xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I don't drink but Obi being discharged !!! then ..... 'wine drink, think I will' 

Julia xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

What positive news to end the day on. 

Sleep well Clare. Our thoughts are still very much with you and Obi. What a special dog he is.

Cheers!

Karen xx


----------



## EG1

Bless him - a waggy tail is the best possible sign. What an emotional roller-coaster you've been through, Clare. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Laney

Yes, me too....smiling whilst a tear rolled down my face at the "waggy tail"...go Obi!
I have a spoiled pooch here today, giving him all the hugs & love I can. I'm sure many of you can relate to that. I so hope you can have him home for the weekend if he's up to it. Hope you enjoyed your glass of wine. Get as much sleep as you can Clare. Obi has responded very quickly to the steroids...fantastic news. Away for weekend but will be taking my laptop so I can follow progress. You wouldn't believe how much we're thinking of you all, stay strong xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Fantastic news Clare. We have our fingers crossed for more improvement today and hopefully Obi will be well enough to come home


----------



## Nadhak

Just logging on for an Obi update - how is the little superstar this morning - hope more waggy tails today ? 
This has become a family affair in our home - all asking after him before school and the minute they get home - so come on Obi - wag wag wag x


----------



## caradunne

Izzy and I (and my hubby and kids) are thinking of you all, you are so strong and brave, as Amanda says you deserve a bottle not just a glass xx


----------



## Maxwell

I am so pleased Obi is making a recovery sending you all our good wishes and thoughts for a speedy recovery, the trouble is I look at this website at work in an open plan office and always end up with tears but at least they are happy tears today


----------



## M&M's mummy

So pleased little Obi is responding well treatment.

Hope he will be home with you all soon.

The amount of love and positive energy coming his way from all the ILMC forum members - well no nasty virus will stand a chance!!

Big hugs to all xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

*Fantastic news!*

My gorgeous baby is coming home tomorrow!!!! :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:

RVC are very happy with his progress on the steroids and they say he can come home tomorrow. I'm going to collect him at 11am. I am so happy, words can't describe.....the kids are bouncing around, I’m singing.. ...we're all so pleased. 

He is still inflamed and very sore and yelping if touched so I won't be able to hug him or cuddles  but his tail is still wagging and that's enough for me right now :kiss:. Each day brings more and more improvement and mobility. I will have to learn to be patient....something I'm rubbish at.  They are sending him home with the steroids and another chemotherapy type drug (can't remember the name now) which affects the immune system. They are weaning him off the pain killers as they need to know how much the steroids are working. So I think the first few days will be tough but I'm ready!

This afternoon I've been making lots of preparations in anticipation of his return. I dashed out to get a harness as he won’t be able to wear a collar for a while. I decided his crate won't give him enough space so I've turned my inner hallway in to his room so he can have some space and rest away from the kids. I have explained to them that he is still very poorly but I'm not sure they fully understand. So they will allowed to be with him under my strict supervision. When he needs peace and quiet he will go in his lovely new room. I’ve bought vinyl lino to go over the wood flooring so we don’t need to worry about accidents, made a platform for his bowls so he doesn’t have to bend down to eat/drink and put up a baby gate so he can still see in to the kitchen and "be with us". When the kids are not around he can have free access to everywhere. Yes, that probably will mean sleeping on my bed…. 

Lots of love
Clare & Obi
xxx

p.s. I’ve not been on much this week obviously apart from updates but I do know that a certain someone has been waiting for good news so she felt she could share her own! Come on Jojo, it’s Friday, an awful week is coming to an end, Obi is coming home – we need more lovely news – WE WANT A PUPPY REVEAL, PLEASE!!


----------



## embee

Oh Clare, I am so very, very, very happy for you, Obi and the children. It sounds like he is improving rapidly all thanks to your prompt action. You've thought of everything for his homecoming too - the very best mum xxxxxxxx Give Obi a very gentle kiss on the nose from Me, Flo and the family


----------



## Maxwell

So pleased he is coming home and what a lucky boy to be returning to such a caring mummy and yes cried at work again (happy tears)


----------



## lady amanda

OH my God Clare! my heart just skiped a beat for you! I am so happy that little Obi is coming home tomorrow! and look at you go with all the preperations for him, I am sure he will heal even faster being around all the love of your family!
I am just so happy that he is on the mend...and on his way home to your very gentile arms. 
please continue to keep us update on your and Obis progress! I do so often think of you both.


----------



## M&M's mummy

What great news Clare and what a nice way to end the week


----------



## flounder_1

Brilliant news! Sounds like you've got all the preparations under control. I think Obi will be one very deserving pampered pouch!! good on Obi for making such a speedy recovery!


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh you've been busy making Obis home coming perfect, but very,very happy to be doing it I'm sure I can only imagine how tomorrow morning will be for you all,deep breaths. We've all been shedding tears with you this week Clare and trying our best to empathise....nobody has felt upbeat enough to post the usual jolly stuff, we've all been unsettled and have nt been upto it... but a puppy reveal would get everyone spiriits up.. I agree.


----------



## wellerfeller

Gosh that was hard work!!!!! I had to leave the house to keep myself off the forum as when Clare told me her brill news and then said she was dashing out for a harness I just wanted to shout from the rooftops!!!!!!!!! I am rubbish about :tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut: , especially such happy news! 
Well done Obi and Clare, what a battle you have both fought and won this week. All the preparations too Clare what a top mummy you are, Obi and your children are very lucky to have you xxxx


----------



## JoJo

Now I am crying happy tears .. yippy tomor Obi is home with his family ... 

What a week ... this week JoJo has not been smiling at her laptop 

Clare you are amazing ... oh no crying again... 



Right focus JoJo ... I will try my best to share some info tonight (reveal time) may have to be tomorrow, try my best ..... I have kids at parties and hubby stacked out at work .. but she is coming to ILMC forum soon ......


----------



## Mogdog

So happy Obi is coming home, and fantastic he's responded so quickly to the drugs ... that's really promising. 

Hope you and he have a good weekend and his recovery progresses well ... you've done a great job making things comfortable for him.

xxxx for Obi and :hug: for you


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Now that's what I call good news! Your preparations sound 5* Clare. Congratulations and love to you all. Happy, happy Friday ........and an even happier Saturday to come. 

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Clare that is the best news  Obi will recover all the quicker for being at home with his people. You have been so strong this week, it will so much easier for you (emotionally) having your baby boy safe at home where you can watch over him. Keep the updates coming, or delegate to Karen so we can keep up with the latest progress. Big :hug: to you, love to Obi xxx


----------



## Sezra

That is wonderful news! So pleased he is coming home!


----------



## Bini

oh with a big lump in my throat, reading about Obi, but very happy for his homecoming I wish that Obi will recover soon. Obi seems really tough and he has a loving home to come to all good conditions! Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Julie Clark

I'm so very pleased to hear the news that Obi is able to go home! Its a lovely end to the week. I'm sure I'm not the only one whos looking forward to the day that Clare can post a photo of Obi firmly snuggled in the arms of his mummy!


----------



## Jedicrazy

I'm looking forward to the day I can cuddle him soooooo much..not sure when that will be yet...but I know it's coming  I'm so happy he's on the right track...I could burst! 

Clare
x


----------



## sharplesfamily

Brilliant news Clare, just brilliant!! And what a lucky dog he is having you as his mummy. All that preparation to make his life as easy as possible. You're a special person Clare. 

Here's to 11am tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dylansmum

Have a wonderful time spoiling him like crazy. He will be so happy to be home


----------



## Tressa

Just want to say I ditto all that has been said by the others Lovely to hear about the preparations being made for his recovery period. Lucky little Obi to have such a family.


----------



## EG1

Fantastic news!!!!! Poor little Obi has no idea how many people he's never met have been losing sleep over him. All good wishes for tomorrow.xxx


----------



## caradunne

Get a good night's sleep as you won't be sleeping much for a while. You have made amazing preparations for your lovely boy. When our cat came home to recover from her kidney removal we bought a tiny oil filled radiator to keep the room at a constant low heat for the first few days/nights. xx


----------



## jackiebailey

hi, Sorry to hear about Obi! I have 2 cockapoos 1 of them had Meningitis October last year! Cilla was 1yr 10months old she appeared to be in pain and had trouble in moving without crying I took her straight to our local vet "Earls Hall" southend they thought that meningitus was a possibilty gave her and injection and medication with the promise that I was to take her back in 24hrs for a few hours she was fine but by the evening (Friday) she was back to how she was in the morning I rang emergency vet at Earls hall took her back where they kept her in their hospital overnight in the morning they advised she needed special treatment and I was referred to AHT Animal Health Trust in Newmarket Suffolk, we drove her there and she was examined by their Neurolgist Fabio Stabile she was admitted had MRI scan,treatment to her spinal chord, Fabio rang me with her progress over the next few days and by Tuesday she was back to her old self free of pain and running about as normal. We collected her on the Tuesday afternoon she was on Antirobe 25mg 1 tablet twice daily with 1 150mg clindacyl for the next 30days until the end of November 2010 and I can say that since then she is 100% a normal beautiful cockapoo with no problems and no medication. Fabio saved my Cilla's life and I will always be grateful to him and the dedicated staff at AHT. I would stress Clare that you ask your vet to refer you to AHT as they have wonderfull facilites and may be able to help Obi to ensure he makes a full recovery. I Do hope he is better soon my heart goes out to you as I know how worrying it is but I am sure he will recover soon. lots of love and hugs from Jackie and licks from Cilla and her sister Millie the cockapoos


----------



## ali-s.j.

What an uplifting story Jackie, just what we all need to hear (you'll have read how concerned we've been for Obi) and it will be so reassuring and positive for Clare and her family. Thanks so much for coming on to share, so glad to hear that your Cilla made a full recovery. I do hope that we will see and hear more of you all on the forum


----------



## Jedicrazy

jackiebailey said:


> hi, Sorry to hear about Obi! I have 2 cockapoos 1 of them had Meningitis October last year! Cilla was 1yr 10months old she appeared to be in pain and had trouble in moving without crying I took her straight to our local vet "Earls Hall" southend they thought that meningitus was a possibilty gave her and injection and medication with the promise that I was to take her back in 24hrs for a few hours she was fine but by the evening (Friday) she was back to how she was in the morning I rang emergency vet at Earls hall took her back where they kept her in their hospital overnight in the morning they advised she needed special treatment and I was referred to AHT Animal Health Trust in Newmarket Suffolk, we drove her there and she was examined by their Neurolgist Fabio Stabile she was admitted had MRI scan,treatment to her spinal chord, Fabio rang me with her progress over the next few days and by Tuesday she was back to her old self free of pain and running about as normal. We collected her on the Tuesday afternoon she was on Antirobe 25mg 1 tablet twice daily with 1 150mg clindacyl for the next 30days until the end of November 2010 and I can say that since then she is 100% a normal beautiful cockapoo with no problems and no medication. Fabio saved my Cilla's life and I will always be grateful to him and the dedicated staff at AHT. I would stress Clare that you ask your vet to refer you to AHT as they have wonderfull facilites and may be able to help Obi to ensure he makes a full recovery. I Do hope he is better soon my heart goes out to you as I know how worrying it is but I am sure he will recover soon. lots of love and hugs from Jackie and licks from Cilla and her sister Millie the cockapoos


Oh thank you so much for posting! That's so good to read that Cilla made a good recovery. I've read so many stories about dogs relapsing and steroids not working anymore and the dogs being put to sleep. It's really good to hear positive ones! I'm already on a high because he can come home tomorrow and now you've made me feel even better. It's been a crap week but I couldn't be happier right now!! :jumping::jumping::jumping: 

Have you got pictures of your Cilla and Millie, would love to see them. Nice to meet you! 

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy

Thanks Jackie for sharing your experiences, so glad Cilla is fit and well and fabulous news for Clare and Obi


----------



## mariag

Clare I am soooooo happy that Obi is coming home. We've only had Oakley for just over 2weeks but cannot imagine him not being here. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Carol

What fantastic news Clare, I am so happy for you and your family. Enjoy having your little boy back home where he belongs having lots of TLC from his Mummy xx


----------



## MillieDog

Ah brilliant news. I've been off line for the best part of the day. Been trying to sneak a peak on my iphone, but its not easy.

Clare, delighted with your news. You have done so much preparation ready for Obi's return. I know you say he cant be cuddled, but can you stoke him at all, or is everything painful.

Do enjoy letting him sleep on your bed I think you've both earned it. 

See you soon


----------



## tessybear

I'm just picturing you and Obi snuggling on your bed togther after the horrible time you have both been through. I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Emma

Good luck bringing wee obi home today! What a relief! Told u he'd be back to his usual jumpy happy tail wagging self before u knew it! Emma x x x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Didn't sleep much last night...too excited!  Must calm down now and be prepared.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Have a lovely Obi day :hug:


----------



## Tressa

I am sure he will be so happy to see his mummy today - I know it will be a wonderful day for you to have him back.


----------



## MISSIEMUM

So glad to hear Obi is on the mend. My thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## Emily's mommy

I haven't been on for awhile so I just saw your posts about Obi's illness. I hope he is doing well and Emily and I wish him a continued quick and complete recovery.


----------



## colpa110

Hi Clare

I've been on hols for a couple of weeks and just caught up. How awful for you - I know what you must have been going through what with almost losing Betty. I am so glad to hear Obi ( and you) are doing better now. Lets' hope its onward and upwards from here. Good luck and warm wishesx


----------



## wilfiboy

There was a poodle on the news Colin that was nt quite as lucky as your lovely Betty Boo. Two poodles got attacked, the owner picked them both up but he and both dogs were injured, unfortunately one had a punctured lung and died the other looked so sad and forlorn


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I heard about that, it was so sad to hear!  People should keep vicious dogs locked away! It's not fun for anyone & they cause hurt & upset, I hate going for walks with Izzie & having to put her on a lead because there's another vicious dog on a lead coming towards us & Izzie just wants to play with everything, they look so angry & mean :|


----------

